# Brown spots at the base



## iwillard (Apr 19, 2015)

Curious spots appeared on this plant,it is on the new side growth and 2 new growths are coming out.

It isn't wet spots but moisture looks to creep upwards on the leaves. It's been 3 weeks since they were hit with mancozeb,I spayed the area with copper fungicide but I feel it will be best to remove it from mama plant which does not seem affected..yet.. anyone can chime with your thoughts as to what maybe wrong with this growth?


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2015)

that is rot, remove that growth quickly.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 19, 2015)

Done! Thank you, Justin.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2015)

And watch the other like a hawk. I see a brown spot which could be erwinia spreading.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 19, 2015)

Inject the sight with H2O2 and hope for the best...


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2015)

I had a Paph. with one leaf like that and I used Cleary's
a couple of times and the plant is fine now. The spot is
still there, but the plant is growing well and the damage
has stopped.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 19, 2015)

Just finished spraying 10% liquid copper to all the paphs. The stand they are in got a heavy duty 33% hydrogen peroxide spray,everything was bubbling away

I did cut off the piece until I reached the nice white base then applied 33% H2O2 to the cut,once it dried a bit applied dragon's blood.

Thank you Justin,Dot and Tyrone.

Abax,they were treated with mancozeb and cleary's last week in March, I can start with twice a month preventive applications.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't believe either of those fungicides is bactericidal (if the brown is erwinia) so they wouldn't have prevented that particular rot


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2015)

the copper should work though...if the plant can be saved that is. good luck!


----------



## iwillard (Apr 22, 2015)

Second case was identified as erwinia,I pulled all the auction orchids off except for one that was kept under light away from the greenhouse. No need to spread this thing around.

Spent yesterday spraying Physan 20 and dipped the soil/pot and all but got so paranoid last night,I ran to Al's place today and loaded up on more Physan and different sizes of orchiata,tomorrow will be dumping all soils,dipping pots in bleach solution and repotting everything with Physan soaked orchiata.:sob:


----------



## bullsie (Apr 23, 2015)

Inci, I think I send you a paper bag to breath into. You going to hyperventilate on us...


----------



## iwillard (Apr 23, 2015)

bullsie said:


> Inci, I think I send you a paper bag to breath into. You going to hyperventilate on us...



I am still hyperventilating here Susan...is there a smily for panicked look? :crazy: is the only one comes close....


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2015)

I have found that Phyton 27 works better for erwinia than Physan 20.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 24, 2015)

I better order Phyton 27. I've been checking that first Paph.philippinense and nothing new is appearing so far,threw away the stonei after cutting bad section the whole root was light brown without any healthy white base. That one hurt! Had it for 3 years and it was doing finally putting out triple new growths.


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2015)

roberts has phyton
..orchidmix.com

good luck!


----------



## iwillard (Apr 29, 2015)

After couple of days of laying low due to old age back troubles,finished repotting all my Paphs in Physan soaked orchiata,only 5 more had some tiny wet spots at their bases. Now their little necks looking mighty blue (copper) they are not showing any problems as of yet.
I keep them separate from the others and found out the best way of spotting any wet spots is with UV black lights for spotting cat urine crystals but it still detect smallest wet particles.

Looking at which Paphs were affected or suspected,they are all strap leaf species. None of the others shows discoloration or problems at all. 

Are strap leafs more susceptible to erwinia for some reason?

Ordered Phyton 27,it will arrive at some point.


----------



## bullsie (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd suspect susceptibility as quite likely. With insect infestations, I will have one covered and its neighbor clean. I would think same would apply to bacteria etc.

Does give you an advantage of who to track most.


----------



## iwillard (Jun 16, 2015)

Saga continues! Several more strap leaves started to get infected,Penn State's Dept.of Plant Pathology turned out to be a joke. Bacteria they wrote and that was it.
Phyton 27,drenching didn't stop couple of more showing that awful wet spots,I finally resorted to the not just big guns but a nuke system. As soon as I got my KleenGrow order in,tanked up,dressed up,hid all the furry ones indoors and went wild with it.Used it as drench,leaf spray and everything they touch or may touch including all my tools,buckets,walls,floors..

Today is my 5th day without one single wet spot on any of my orchids,none shows signs of stress and it's been as hot,humid and stormy.  Have to repeat it in 14 days but this stuff really did the trick.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 16, 2015)

I had the same problem a few year back and it seemed to happen when the humidity is high with low air movement. Also the extreme temperature over 30C caused a few of my plants to develop the same kind of rot. I removed as much of the infected leaf and sprayed with a systemic fungicide/bactericide ... Phyton 27. It works for this kind of rot!


----------



## iwillard (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks paphman,I had my evaporative cooler on them at high setting as soon as the temps.humidity shoot up to high 80's.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> I don't believe either of those fungicides is bactericidal (if the brown is erwinia) so they wouldn't have prevented that particular rot



I am with cnycharles...


----------



## Justin (Jun 17, 2015)

yeah once you stop the bleeding you need to look at culture change...


----------



## iwillard (Aug 5, 2015)

I believe I can now say (guardedly!,I no longer see this dreaded erwinia creeping up in any of my orchids.

Between KleenGrow,Docket DF and control of fungal gnats which I suspect was the culprit, I may have just licked the my battle.

Thank you all for the suggestions,I wouldn't wish this on my enemy.


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2015)

Dear iwillard, I thought I had the rot problem whipped with
the Windy Hill China Dragon using H202 and Phyton 27.
Cleared up for a while, but is back on the same damn plant
on another mature growth. I've done the peroxide and
27 routine again, fired all my pruners, took it out of a
saucer long ago at Dot's suggestion and removed the
two leaves affected. I don't have fungus gnats. I only
water this plant about once a week and no other plants
are affected. I don't get what the problem might be. Do
I need to get out the hazmat suit????


----------

